# New layout finally started



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

I finally get my new layout started. Now the fun really begins (I hope!...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

displaazz said:


> I finally get my new layout started. Now the fun really begins (I hope!...
> View attachment 576300
> 
> View attachment 576297
> ...


Nice, is that a switch ( turnout) on the elevated?
Did you buy the trestles or make them?
Looking good.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Nice, is that a switch ( turnout) on the elevated?
> Did you buy the trestles or make them?
> Looking good.


Hi Big Ed....Yes, I have two turnouts on the upper level that will lead to a bridge that cuts across the center of the layout and will be part of a reversing loop...those trestles are by K-Line. I used both graded and full height sets to create the upper level Picked them up on eBay a while back.


----------

